# Wilson Ci9 v Di9's



## DavidO (Mar 22, 2012)

Folks,

I've seen the local AG have the above sets of clubs in. The Di9's are new and are currently retailing at Â£199 and they have a set of 2nd hand Ci9's in the shop as well. The Ci9's look to be in decent nick, but not perfect.

I would obviously try the clubs out before I made any purchase, but does anyone on here have experience wth these clubs?


----------



## needmoreclub (Mar 22, 2012)

Di 9's are easy to hit, should suit your handicap but are a bit chunky. Ci9's are a bit sleeker and not as forgiving, just my opinion mind, try both sets and see what happens.


----------



## kid2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Iv hit both Dave.....
If you tend to take a generous divot the Di9's have a little more width in the sole and also launch the ball faster and higher....
They are also pretty long...They have the fatshaft in them which plays a little stiffer than flex......Regular in them would be pretty stiff standard shaft.....

The Ci9's are really nice too....A lot more sleek looking but still with heaps of forgiveness.And they are long also....I would expect you to gain a little yardage with them.....There is plenty of help in them for the high mid and low handicapper....

If your going with Wilson i would go with the Ci'9's as the better you get the more comfortable you'll feel looking down on a slightly more sleek head....But with the Ci's you'll still have the help you need for the off days.
Hope that helps


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the Ci9 and also the Di11

The Ci9 are very nice and compact, less forgiving off the toe etc where the Di11 helps with a larger sweetspot

Both are excellent clubs as would be the Di9

Make sure you get a gap wedge as there is a large gap from PW to SW


----------



## DavidO (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks folks.

I've not decided yet (or been given permission)  to go yet.

May hang on a bit longer, in the hope I get more saved...

Will definately try both though!


----------



## DavidO (Mar 28, 2012)

Update:

Tried the 2nd hand Ci9's yesterday.  Hit them fairly well, so got a deal done trading in my older set!

Now to get used to them and see if the distances have changed!


----------

